

Ask HN: Open-source ReactJS applications? - dinosaurs

I&#x27;ve been trying to get started with React for a while now but watching and reading tutorials only gets you so far. I still haven&#x27;t found the courage to start building an app myself. Does anyone here know of any open-source React applications that I could take a look at? I&#x27;m mostly still confused about fetching data. React seems to portray itself mostly as the &#x27;V&#x27; in MVC and I haven&#x27;t found much information on &quot;full stack&quot; implementations. I suppose I could combine it with Angular or Backbone. Is the Flux pattern itself similar and worth studying? If anyone can clear some things up or has any applications I can look at, that would be greatly appreciated!
======
swah
I agree that selling React as "only the view" and then documenting Flux in the
same page makes for confusing documentation. That said: just try it. Maybe
eplace the rendering side (probably jquery, client side templating) of an old
project with React.

